# ClassicsOnline gives you the chance to Serenade your Loved One this Valentine's



## classicalmusicfan

The King's Singers will give a special Valentine's Day concert February 14, 2010 from the beautiful Westminster Presbyterian church in Nashville, TN.

ClassicsOnline will stream a video (at approximately 8pm CST) of 6 songs along with the winning dedications supplied by ClassicsOnline users.

Contestants that enter will have the chance to get their *dedication read and a song performed in honor of that 'special someone' by The King's Singers*, AND will receive a confirmation email along with a promo code *good for 20% off* on any of The King's Singers titles featured here.

So please visit our contest page and enter your dedication to have The King's Singers serenade your loved one!

Happy Valentine's!

-ClassicsOnline

​


----------

